# jamie and jimmys friday night feast, roasting coffee



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I happened to see party of the episode where Jimmy roasted coffee over a BBQ with the beans in a couple of kitchen utensil holders.

I'm fairly sure that after the roast there were quite a few beans that looked almost unchanged. He was doing a fairly light roast, to first crack, but is that normal? I suppose I should ask 1) normal for correctly / roasted evenly beans, and 2)normal for home-roasted ? It's not that I'm considering home-roasting (BBQ or otherwise), I prefer to leave that to those who've had training and experience, using equipment that can maintain fairly constant temperatures.

Series 3, episode 5 https://classiccampstoves.com/attachments/coffee-beans-pdf.150765/


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I didn't see that episode but I did read the .pdf. I don't think I will be ordering the Blu Ray of the series for the coffee roasting bit. It's probably a bit of fun, unlikely to yield a 1st class roast though. With the method he was using it's hard to say if anything would be "normal", although I guess it might be normal for a lot of home roasted when people are first starting out.


----------

